# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The book of my life

## Emyly

This is a very intense and weird dream I had a year ago. It was like I was surrounded of a crowed of men, like spirits as their faces and bodies were looking long and distorted and in continuous movement. They were talking about my ability of unlocking some spirits but they were telling me to be careful because it is dangerous and I knew it was so I didn't wanted to unlock anything. The one that was telling me about this was holding a big red book in his hands and I could see a book sign coming out from it. He told me that it was the book of my life/faith. The book sign was representing were my life was in the present time. He was about to give it to me so that I can open it and see but I got afraid and I woke up.  :smiley:  I was curious though but I couldn't handle those faces anymore! The dream kind of speaks by itself but at the same time makes me wonder if I do have "supernatural powers"  :wink2: ) .  :Cheeky:

----------


## mamadnibuz

it's good post

----------


## WildLearner

What an experience! Imagine reading it and the next day it happens... creepy. I loved your awesome dream! I hope I'll have one of those dreams sometime.

----------


## Vargasm

That sounds so neat... I've had a similar dream, but the people were Native American indians in full heD dress and cloths etc.. Telling me to be careful about a path coming my way and to break ties...at the time I was in a very abusive relationship.. I believe they were my guides... Weird things happend in wake life too... Smoke alarms going off for no reason in my room, friends houses, even a hotel in another state. All in same week.  ::dreaming::

----------


## goldenphoniex

that is one interesting dream.  :Clap:

----------

